# Dragon Stone



## Wisey (4 Nov 2014)

Hi All,

I decided to invest in some Dragon stone from a couple of local shops, one only sells bigger bits at £2.99 a chunk and the other sells by the kilo. Picked up a couple of bigger bits from the first place and a range of small and medium bits from the other. 

A lot of my pieces have some fairly flat sides which are not so attractive and it's sort of limiting how I can use the stone. I'm wondering if anyone has tried breaking this type of rock up in to smaller bits? It looks like its not that tough, I'm tempted to take a masonry chisel and a hammer to it and see if I can create something more interesting but just wondered if anyone else had had success with this before I go butchering it and potentially making a mess!

Cheers,

Wisey.


----------



## nelly9 (5 Nov 2014)

I broke up a couple of pieces I had from Aq Essentials, breaks really easily. No science behind my breaks just spilt and check and try layouts with what you get. You must be lucky to have the stone in local shops ours locally have only just moved on from castles and sunken ships.....


----------



## Wisey (5 Nov 2014)

Yeah. most of the rock they have is rubbish, but I can get Dragon Stone. Quite funny though, the big chunks came from the Aquatics section of Dobbies Garden Centre where they call it "Holey Brown Rock"


----------



## nelly9 (5 Nov 2014)

Ah ha Dobbies, we have one near get some plants when still fresh from them sometimes I will look for holey brown rock then...
Try breaking with something more precise than masonry chisel ie sharper edge think will give better results


----------



## Wisey (6 Nov 2014)

You were right, this stuff does split pretty well, have managed to loose the flat edges and create a few interesting pieces from some crappy bits which is encouraging. Got a few more bigger chunks that I will have a go at splitting down at the weekend. The chisel I have is pretty precise, its quite a slim blade, but about 2 inches wide, think its designed for cutting bricks in half and that sort of thing. Seems to be doing the job, but I have to do it indoors and its a bit late now and I live in a flat, don't think my flatmate or the neighbours will appreciate any more hammering this evening


----------

